# Pacman Prolapse



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

the other day i found like this....Sick Pacman..... i found out that it's prolapsed something, but i dont know what it is. since i took the picture the "bubble" became alot bigger and an opaque pink color. i was told it could be the intestines, sex organs, or bladder? i've been keeping it clean and trying to keep the tank at the correct temps and humidity. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that looks sick
sorry i have never seen that before
keep us updated on the progress


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, that looks terrible. Unfortunately I have no experience with pacmans either..

Good Luck!! and let us know how its going!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like a prolapse of the rectum, it happens in people too, believe it or not. Not sure what to do for treatment other than feed very lightly and keep the enviroment sterile as possible. I think the main concern is keeping infection out of that frog's insides.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

oh geez that looks aweful...looks like he needs to be popped or something. good luck hope he gets better


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

man thats brutal!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i dont there is anything you can do except keep it clean and prepare for the worst. It wont sort its self out and i doubt many vets would be able to do anything either.
I would also get it off that substrate and onto somthing that will hold moisture but not stick to the prolapsed organs. I would say paper towels but then it wouldnt be able to burrow, dont really know what to suggest about that


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I'd keep him in some shallow, clean water. I talked to a friend who is in med school and he said the only way they can fix a prolapse in humans, is by doing surgery. You could wait to see if it gets better or you might want to just put it down


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah on mammals surgery would be needed, amphibian's I assume would be the same. Call around to local vets that see exotics and see what needs to be done.


----------

